
Architect: A Postmortem of a Short Story Generator - tariqali34
http://tra38.github.io/blog/t15-architect.html
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/tra38/Architect](https://github.com/tra38/Architect)

I wish the Readme.md had been computer generated.

